# Postfix / Courier - POP3



## blackbirdthefirst (29. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Vorab die eigentliche Frage: Wie kann man Courier - POP3 konfigurieren das pro User nur ein Login zur selben Zeit möglich ist 

Und Jetzt warum: Auf einem Linux / Debian 4.0r1 Host habe ich ein Postfix/Courier System installiert. Für das Abrufen der Postfächer wird POP3 und IMAP verwendet. Soweit funktioniert auch alles wunderbar.

Das Problem ist aber das es einen Sammelaccount gibt der automatisch von Outlook über POP3 abgerufen wird - von mehreren Rechen in unterschiedlichen Intervallen.

Wenn dann nach n Intervallen zwei oder mehrere Rechner die Emails abrufen, kann es passieren das dieselbe Email auf zwei Rechnern gespeichert wird - DAS SOLL ABER NICHT SEIN !

Vielen Dank im Voraus ...


----------



## olqs (29. Januar 2008)

In /etc/courier-imap/pop3d gibts ne Option MAXPERIP, da kannst du die Zugriffe pro IP regeln.
Anhand von UserLogins ists denk ich allein mit Courier nicht möglich. Da müsste man schon in die dahinterliegende authlib eingreifen.
Vielleicht SQL als Backend nehmen und dort die aktuelle Anzahl der Logins überprüfen.

Aber ne fertige Lösung hab ich dafür auch nicht.


----------



## blackbirdthefirst (29. Januar 2008)

:-( das habe ich leider befürchtet !

Die MAXPERIP Option hilft nicht weiter da die Rechner ja unterschiedliche IP's haben.
Das mit SQL wäre vielleicht eine Alternative, denn das System arbeitet mit 'virtual domains' und mysql.

Die Authentifizierung erfolgt in courier unabhängig davon ob man pop3 oder imap verwendet, so müsste ich diese Information also auch noch mit in die SQL-Tabellen übernehmen.

Man kann ja in /etc/courier/authmysqlrc die Statements selber definieren und dann evtl. die Logins mitzählen ( z.B. über eine getriggerte Funktion etc. ). Das Problem wird aber ehr sein diesen Zähler wieder zurückzusetzen !?


----------



## olqs (29. Januar 2008)

blackbirdthefirst hat gesagt.:


> Man kann ja in /etc/courier/authmysqlrc die Statements selber definieren und dann evtl. die Logins mitzählen ( z.B. über eine getriggerte Funktion etc. ). Das Problem wird aber ehr sein diesen Zähler wieder zurückzusetzen !?



Genauso hat ich mir das auch gedacht. Nur für das Problem mit aktive Logins zurücksetzen hab/hatte ich auch keine Idee.

Noch ne Möglichkeit wär natürlich den pop3 Server von Courier zu deaktivieren und sich für pop3 nen Dienst suchen, der die Anforderung erfüllt.


----------

